

Work can Wait - ibsathish
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/3688-show-us-how-workcanwait-and-win-a-night-out-on-us

======
antirez
I totally love this... coding work is all about quality, to take quality high
it is absolutely needed to also relax, recharge, exercise, experience new
things to stimulate imagination.

In the last week in had to rewrite a big part of Redis (Sentinel) I worked
more than usually, touching more than 1000 lines of code in 6 days. In order
to accomplish this "programming sprint" I worked in a more intense way, not
_more hours_. 8 hours every day is huge, if they are not enough, probably you
are trashing most of the time reading/writing useless emails or reports, on
way longer meetings, and so forth. Better to fix the root cause.

~~~
ibsathish
Absolutely agree. 8 hours a day of intense work produces more than 18 hours of
sloppy work and just boasting about it.

37Signals seems to follow a lot of these best practices.

